# Walter, one year later



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

Okay, Walter is now a late three year old, and I would like to know how he's looking! I don't have front/back view, as he is two provinces away.. Hope that is OK. I will also post comparison from 2 year old. 

First pic- March 2012 before his birthday in April when he turned two. 
Second- October 2012 while at the trainers as a two year old
Third- October 2013 at the show as a three year old


----------



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

All I can see is upright pasterns. He's really changed hasn't he!
His coloring is gorgeous!


----------



## alyssaanne (Aug 12, 2012)

Ill give it a try although im still new to this. Downhill, short upright pasterns, seem pretty over at the knee (I think that's the right term.) Something looks off on the hocks as well. Maybe posty? However he's a cutie and i love his coloring. Looks like he would hold up to riding, but I would be careful of anything too strenuous because of the pasterns.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

Sorry if this isn't exactly the topic, but a horse _hits_ himself with a braided tail (manes too, but likely hurts less, due to lots of small braids) whenever he swats for flies or whatever. He'd be a lot more comfortable unbraided.


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

Good thing it's winter in those photos so he likely didn't cause too much damage to himself.

Anyway, I think he looks better in the third photo. He looks like he's lost weight and his topline looks better because of that. His hind-end also looks more muscled as well. He looks to be tied-in at the knee, but I don't do to many conformation critiques so I could be wrong about that. That's the stuff I noticed and I'll leave the details to the experts haha!


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Its also possible that he was just braided for the pictures so his conformation could bee seen better...that's what we ask people to do isn't it?  hold, braid, or knot the tail out of the way for confo pics?

I won't lie, in his yearling fugly stages I wasn't a huge fan of Walter. But HUBBA HUBBA! I like him a LOT more as a three year old. He does look tied in at the knees and his pasterns are short and upright as pointed out, but it may have to do with how his hooves are trimmed. He is turned out beautifully in his show photo (how did he do?!) and over all I liked his back legs and back length.


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

The tail- for the most part his tail is always braided, minus fly season. He lives in a paddock/stall, so nothing to catch it on. I don't want his tail to get nasty. I love his tail. It gets rebraided a couple times a week and I use cowboy magic on it. He doesn't care about the tail, he's used to it. 

I believe he is bum high and growing still. 15.2ish at the withers, and 15.3ish at the bum. That might make up for the downhill, I'm hoping he evens out yet. Still a couple more years of growing. 

I was hoping his knees were looking better now that they're closed up. He no longer shakes on them. 

Endiku, thank you! He was second under both judges for Geldings 2010, 4,5 for most colourful, and 4,4 for hunter in hand. He's still growing into himself, still bodying up, but he is looking much better than even last summer! 

Thanks all! Now I need to go look into the pastern thing.


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

xxdanioo said:


> ... He doesn't care about the tail, he's used to it. .


Horses tolerate all kinds of discomfort visited upon them by humans, but because he's not showing signs of stress over it that you've detected doesn't mean that "he doesn't care about it"! It's simply as I said: he hits himself with it when he tries to use it as G-d intended it to be used, for HIS comfort.


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

He doesn't whip himself with it. Its fall and starting to snow. Please, I don't preach to you how to manage your horses, and I would like if you would do the same. This is not the place, but you are more than welcome to make a new topic with your views on tails, what they are intended for, their year round uses, and braids.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Nothing to add... But wow! I cannot believe he is the same horse!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

He's turning out lovely! Are you going to keep showing him in-hand or are you planning to move into things like hunter under saddle?

I hope my yearling turns out as good


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

xxdanioo said:


> He doesn't whip himself with it. Its fall and starting to snow. Please, I don't preach to you how to manage your horses, and I would like if you would do the same. This is not the place, but you are more than welcome to make a new topic with your views on tails, what they are intended for, their year round uses, and braids.



:thumbsup: great reply, she says then adds



> fftopic:
> If you really want to keep it up and mess free this is a great way to put up a tail, I keep my guys up all winter, and did have one up through the summer for shows. The only problem I had was with the foals, they loved chew stings


Back on topic, Walter has certainly grown up and is a handsome young man, who would of thought that the little hairy guy would grow up so handsome?

What are the future plans for him? I agree with the concern over straight pasterns, great for halter, not so much for a riding horse.


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Wow oh wow!
He's really grown into himself hasn't he!?
What. Looker, not that gawky cute boy anymore but handsome young man he is now!!
So great to see him on here again! One of my favorite appys


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Oops, multitasking forgot the link


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

I just love the name Walter - it's so formal  And yes he is a gorgeous horse.


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

Well, we tried showing HUS lol, I made a thread about the show. He looks wonderful HUS in training! I think he would love to do hunter over fences, but I will talk to my vet before any training for that starts. It wouldn't be until he was 4 or 5 anyways. He is a little mentally immature in some ways, so I don't want to melt his baby brain. http://www.horseforum.com/horse-shows/first-last-show-season-303130/

Future plans.. I would like to try WP, HUS, HOF, Trail, Showmanship. I have been watching App Worlds, and I would like to try a hunter hack class at some point haha. Two fences and then a rail class. 

I show him in-hand, as I can do that. I ride him here and there, but I need to get lessons. I am going to start lessons this winter out here, and take them until I move back home, and can get serious with Walter. 

GH I've looked at wrapping tails like that. I will have to see if my mom wants to give it a go this winter.


----------



## rhosroyalvelvet (Sep 5, 2013)

I don't see a massive difference bar being turned out well for his show  He does look as if his back as leveled up a bit which is always good  One thing I did notice is his coat colour changed a good bit now I don't know whether that was supposed to happen or whether he is lacking copper but eiither way it still looks good. Good look with him in the future


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

Rhosroyalvelvet he looks like he's roaning out, i expect he'll be mostly white in a few years with his butt spots still in tact.


I just went and checked out your other thread, he looked wonderful!

I never was into showing, but I board my appy's at a breeding barn and she shows hers and it's been getting me itching to try some.

I want to get some points on my Appy!

I want to show my Appy next year in Most Colorful. He's as loud as can be, but we'll see how he's growing. This year he's been in yearling uglies since Jan.

My 3 year old (will be 4) i want to put in some open halter/in hand and maybe a w/t show. 



Hope you post a pic of Walter next year. I always like seeing how the babies fill out and grow.


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

Bad lighting in the arena, but his coat is vibrant as ever. He is roaning, minus a patch on his side, which the genetic people have deemed a somatic mutation. 

I had never showed either, but I love it. A little stressful, and long days, but worth it I think. So long as the horses aren't getting crabby and soured. The vet deemed Walter ADD. He loves shows, gawking at everything and going for walks through the stables and outside. Your yearling would be awesome at most colourful I bet! 

I hope his pasterns don't disable him in anyway. I know he;s in no way perfectly put together, but I would like him to stand up. He likes jumping things when free playing in the arena. Pylons, poles, if small jumps were previously up, he'll jump them. As said, vet will be consulted before anything like jumping starts under saddle.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Walter is perfect. I love Walter.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

He has matured nicely but has very short, upright pasterns, a bit straight and a bit sickle through the hock, a bit over at the knee and quite downhill. 

A lot of effort has gone into his turn out in the last photo. 

fftopic:
I have been waiting for a chance to use this smiley. He shouldn't be so frowny tho. LOL
In the photo there is snow. Unlikely the braids have any impact on "flies" when there is snow on the ground....


----------

